# Baltimore NRHS Convention 2003



## battalion51 (Aug 28, 2003)

I had to finish the Travelogue for English, well 2.5 hours later here's the finished product. It's going to take time to read, so be prepared. The report can be found at OTOL.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Aug 29, 2003)

That is truly fascinating, Battallion. I was always interested specifically in that trip of yours and am anxious to finally read about it. I printed it out to read it better later, not just for for the weekend but for all next week.

Incidentally, let me use this opportunity to say that I will be on vacation AGAIN all next week(though I will not be on the train,and hopefully, will not be in any blackouts). So, besides any"conbtributions" I make later today, I will be "off the air" for about a week.


----------



## Amfleet (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice report. B)


----------



## P40Power (Aug 29, 2003)

Very nice trip report! Sounds like a good time, I would have loved to tour Wilmington (or any other rail shop for that matter) because the technical aspects are pretty intresting to me.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Aug 29, 2003)

Impressive report you get there!


----------



## gswager (Aug 29, 2003)

Great in detail on your report! Makes me wanting to go to Wilmington to watch the locomotive! At least it'll be published on next issue of Trains magazine.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 30, 2003)

Enjoyed it, good job.


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 1, 2003)

Very Nice Trip Report, enjoyed reading it, felt like I was there.


----------

